# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Tables dans la base de donnes

## gabinou7

Bonjour, 

Je dois faire un site en ligne pour pouvoir rserver tous les vhicules et salles de runion de ma socit.
Au total actuellement 13 vhicules, mais par la suite, ils voudront peut etre mettre aussi ts les camions des prleveurs.
Ces 13 vhicules sont rpartis sur 5 sites , 10 salles repartis sur 6 sites.
Les agents qui peuvent rserver sont seulement nous " le personnel"

L'agent dois pouvoir rserver a son propre horaire avec une dure minimum de 1h, pas de maximum pour les vhicules particulires.
Pour les vhicules, on dois rentrer un champ de destination finale et un champ conducteur ( au cas ou le conducteur ne sois pas le rservataire) si on slectionne vhicules 

Dans la version 2, on dois pouvoir intgrer le carnet de route o l'agent rentrera le kilomtres de dpart, et le kilomtres de retour ( l'heure de dpart sera rcupr dans la BDD) 

Quand aux salles de runion, elles peuvent tre rserves ts les jours de 8  19 h avec une dure minimum de 1h mais un agent peux rserver 1h30 , quant a un autre 3h30 et 4h10 si disponibilit

J'avais cre une table agent ou on retrouve le nom prnom, email et tlphone
une table locations : ou on retrouve toutes les locations en cours avec id client, id salle, id voiture, date de dbut , date de fin, date de rservation
une table salle ou on retrouve toutes les salles de la societe  avec le nom, le lieu, peut etre une description pour situ a quel niveau du batiment la salle est situ,et si oui ou non elle comporte une visio-confrence, et le nombre de places que peux accepter  la salle .
Une table voiture pour lister toutes les voitures avec plaque, modle, marque, lieu ( quand aux kilomtres de la voiture parcouru a chaque voyage, je ne vois pas encore comment cela pourra s'incrmenter dans la base donc passons pour l'instant ) 

Actuellement via mon formulaire, j'aimerai pouvoir slectionner une ville et qu'elle m'affiche tous les vhicules ou salles disponible mais rien ne fonctionne car les 2 tables ne sont pas identiques , a moins que je mette une condition si selected vhicules, je select que la table vhicules.
Sauf si ma table locations est vide, rien ne va pouvoir s'afficher donc je vois pas comment je dois faire avec mes horaires des salles et des voitures  ( moi, je pensai faire si la date slectionnais n'apparaient pas dans la base de donne, on peux affichais ts les salles ou vhicules qui ne sont pas rservais)

----------


## escartefigue

(Re) Bonsoir Gabinou7

Pour planter un peu le dcor, je mets le lien vers le sujet d'origine ci-dessous :

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11910529

Excellente initiative d'avoir post ici  ::ccool:: , a permettra de faire les choses dans le bon ordre
Pour commencer, il faut s'astreindre  rdiger les rgles de gestion comme voqu dans ma rponse n 16 de l'autre fil de discussion.

a peut paraitre un peu fastidieux, mais c'est indispensable.

----------


## gabinou7

Bonjour,

@escartefigue : je ne comprends pas a quoi serve tes rfrences R et R002 et quant est ce que tu change de numro  ce niveau 

Cot agents:

R001a: un agent est une personne faisant parti de la socit, 
R001b : un agent peut etre un technicien ou un administrateur
R001c: un agent dois communiqu son nom, prnom, adresse mail pro et tlphone 
R001d : un ou plusieurs agent  pourront etre dsign comme administrateur des rservations
R001e : cet administrateur aura une vue d'ensemble sur les rservations 
R001f: cet administrateur pourra annuler qu'importe la rservation et ajouter  des rservations 
R001g:agent ou administrateur pourrons rserver si disponibilit la salle ou la voiture .
R001h: Chaque agent aura accs a un espace client ou il pourra annuler sa rservation et voir ses rservations 
R001i: Chaque agent pourra retourner sur son espace pour rentrer le kilomtre finale si location de vhicule

Cot salle:

R002a : une salle est une salle mise  disposition des agents gratuitement  pour travailler ou pour organiser des runions  plusieurs lors des dplacements inter-sites
R002b: la salle peut etre situ sur diffrents sites ( actuellement 8 lieux diffrents)
R002c: une salle peut tre lou tous les jours de 8h  19h 
R002d : la salle ne peux etre lou au minimum pour  d'une dure de 1h 
R002e: la salle peut etre lou sans crneaux impos ( 1h, 2h30, 6h etc...)
R002f : la salle ne peux etre lou que par un client et pour une priode
R002g: il y'a actuellement 10 salles de disponibles
R002g : Chaque salle indique le lieu exacte dans le btiment avec des dtails et si elle dispose d'une Visio

Cot vhicule

R003a : le vhicule est mise  disposition pour les agents de la socit gratuitement pour les rdv extrieurs avec les clients ou pour se rendre sur les diffrents sites 
R003b: un vhicule possde une plaque d'immatriculation, un modle, une marque, un lieu de dpt
R003b : Nous disposons de 13 vhicules sur 4 lieu diffrents actuellement ( on rajoutera les vhicules des prleveurs par la suite)
R003c: Chaque vhicule est lou pour une priode minimum de 1h
R003d : Le vhicule peut etre emprunter plus de 24h si besoin
R003e: A chaque location du vhicule, l'agent dois indiqu sa ville de destination
R003f: l'agent dois indiqu le but du dplacement . 
R003f: A la fin de chaque location , l'agent dois rentrer le kilomtrage du vhicule
R003G : Le kilomtrage de dpart sera incrment par le kilomtrage d'arrive de la location prcdente
R003h: l'agent qui rserve dois indiqu qui sera le chauffeur  ( ils peuvent partir a plusieurs sur les lieux de rdv)

Je pense avoir fait le tour du projet.
Est ce assez clair?

----------


## escartefigue

Les identifiants des rgles sont entirement libres, il faut juste qu'ils soient uniques : un indentifiant par rgle.

Le but est de faciliter les changes, c'est plus facile non seulement ici dans le forum, mais aussi dans la vraie vie.
Par exemple quand on discute entre MOE et MOA de dire " propos de la rgle R021" que de dire " propos de la rgle selon laquelle toute rservation doit tre faite sur une priode dont on s'assure qu'elle correspond  des jours ouverts et que bla bla bla bla..."

La dmarche, un peu plus dtaille est de 
dfinir les acteurs : vhicules, salles, agents, etc, on peut illustrer par des exemples ;liminer les synonymes pour viter les confusions. Par exemple si certains gestionnaires parlent de commandes, d'autres de rservations, mais qu'aprs analyse il s'avre que c'est la mme chose, on ne conserve qu'un des deux termes ;*identifier les relations entre les acteurs, c'est l qu'interviennent les rgles de gestion*. C'est ce qui permet de connaitre les cardinalits des associations du MCD (facultatif, obligatoire, unique ou multiple).

L dans votre numration, il y a des choses qui sont des explications de contexte. C'est utile, mais ce ne sont pas des rgles de gestion.
Les relations entre les acteurs, donc les rgles, se rdigent sous la forme

R031 : un client est une personne qui passe au moins une commande
R032 : une commande est passe par un et un seul client 
Dans ces rgles on trouve un sujet, un verbe et un complment, et on prcise ce qui est obligatoire ou facultatif unique ou multiple
Le sujet et le complment sont les acteurs, et le verbe correspond  la relation entre ces acteurs

Si la relation est *facultative*, on trouve une rgle comme
R031 : un client est une personne qui *peut* passer une ou plusieurs commande(s)

Si la relation est *obligatoire et unique*, on trouvera
R031 : un client est une personne qui passe une et une seule commande

Si la relation est *obligatoire et multiple*, on trouvera
R031 : un client est une personne qui passe au moins une commande

Et il faut rdiger la rgle pour l'autre sens de la relation, de commande vers client

R032 : une commande peut tre passe par un client
ou bien
R032 : une commande est passe par un et un seul client
ou encore 
R032 : une commande est passe par au moins un client

----------


## gabinou7

ok pour les rfrences

donc il me manque locations

locations:

R004a : une location peut etre une salle ou un vhicule
R004b : une location ne peut etre lou que par un agent  la fois
R004c: une location possde une heure de dpart et une heure d'arrive
R004d : une seule location peut etre effectu  la fois que ce sois un vhicule ou une salle

par contre, je ne vois pas ou je mets les kilomtres du dpart et d'arrive, le lieu de dpart sera forcment le lieu du dpot, je ne sais pas ou mettre le lieu d'arrive et la raison du dplacement concernant les vhicules?

----------

